# PSI Exam - Recommended Study Guides



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Did you do an apprenticeship through an organization like the ibew or the abc? If so they should provide you with study guides and practice tests. When I finished my apprenticeship I was given practice tests that were almost identical to the test. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KnightPower (Nov 5, 2016)

Tom Henry and Mike Holt. My mentor recommended JadeLearning. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## green4now (Jul 29, 2016)

ponyboy said:


> Did you do an apprenticeship through an organization like the ibew or the abc?


No I didn't. I've never heard of those groups. I just googled ibew so I guess it's like a union? "ABC Electric" turned up a lot of results.

Anyway, no I don't have any ties to an organization like that. And the master I worked under got his license in the 1960s. He still thinks that ground wires are for queers. (Not really, though he did actually make that joke once.)


----------

